# What do i class as day 1 on Clomid



## JuC (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi

I am just about to start taking my second month of Clomid.  Dose been increased to 150mg to take days 2-5 of cycle.  I started spotting this morning (brown spotting) at 9am, this gradually increased throughout the day and by 8pm tonight this was full red flow.  Do i class today as CD1 or tomorrow?  I was thinking that today would not count and that tomorrow would be day 1 but now i am not so sure.  Can anybody offer any advice?

I know i am probably over thinking the whole thing but how important is it that this is bang on accurate?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Tomorrow is CD1, we always used to say full flow before 12 is CD1 if after then the following day.

Good luck

Bev xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You should ignore any spotting and/or old brown blood and count cd1 as the first day of full flow red bleeding.  If the red bleeding starts after about 3pm then you count the following day as cd1...some clinics do seem to vary on this time a little bit (as Bev says, she's been advised if red bleed starts after 12pm then count following day as cd1).

eg...

Monday...spotting and/or old brown blood
Tuesday...full flow red bleed starts 3pm (or 12pm, 2pm etc dependant on which clinic/consultant - if in doubt, check with your own)
Wednesday....cd1
Thursday...cd2 & start clomid (if prescribed to take it from cd2 onwards)

Good luck
Natasha


----------

